# Marketplace



## Scoobypaul79 (Aug 6, 2017)

Just wondering on specifics for acces to marketplace forum? I'm interested in looking is all, don't have the money for parts right now anyway... unless I find something I can convince the Mrs that we NEED haha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, I don't when you last checked but you have had access for a while.
Hoggy.


----------

